# HTML meets Servlet



## bRainLaG (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo ihr ich habe eine Frage weil auch Google dazu nichts ergeben hat. 
Ich habe unter HTML einen Login geschrieben, in Eclipse.
Nun will ich es hinbekommen, das dieser beim Klick auf den Login Button auf das Servlet linkt. Kann mir da vieleicht jemand weiterhelfen, wie man diese Verlinkung anstellt?


----------



## shikdlksdslk (18. Jan 2010)

Uaaa janz einfach

Erstmal Servlet-Klasse erstellen, im Web-Deskriptor deiner Anwendung deklarieren 
<servlet>
        <servlet-name>MeinServlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>pfad zum servlet</servlet-class>
        <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
    </servlet>

und dann

<a href="web-app/MeinServlet">Click me</a>

oder

<form action="/web-app/MeinServlet>

</form>


fertisch... oder gleich ein Web-Framework wie JSF oder Struts verwenden!


----------



## bRainLaG (18. Jan 2010)

das habsch schon hinbekommen, hatte was in den Einstellungen falsch.

hab grade auf server seite eher das Problem, das ich nicht weiß wie man nun die Daten auslesen kann die der Benutzer eingegeben hat, und wenn etwas fehlt das er wieder zurück geleitet wird, sodass firstname und lastname != null sein müssen


----------



## X3TitanCore (18. Jan 2010)

Die Werte bekommst du entweder in der doPost oder doGet Methode in deinem Servlet, je nachdem welche Methode du im Formular angegeben hast.

request.getParameter("Feldname")


----------



## bRainLaG (19. Jan 2010)

einmal muss ich euch noch konsultieren  
ich will wenn die eingabe nicht stimmt auf die index.html zurück linken lassen automatisch wie stelle ich das am besten an


```
if (firstname != null || lastname != null) {
          out.println(firstname + " " + lastname);
      	} 	else {
      			out.println("No Parameters, Please enter some");
      		}
```


----------



## bRainLaG (19. Jan 2010)

bRainLaG hat gesagt.:


> einmal muss ich euch noch konsultieren
> ich will wenn die eingabe nicht stimmt auf die index.html zurück linken lassen automatisch wie stelle ich das am besten an
> 
> 
> ...



habs nunmal so versehen das ich nen zurück.button machen woltle, der wieder auf index linkt, allerdings scheint unter Servlets der handelsübliche HTML Code nicht zu funzen:


```
out.println("<a href="MeineWebapp/index.html">Zurück</a>");
```


----------



## homer65 (19. Jan 2010)

Das kann man machen indem man den Header modifiziert:
response.setStatus(HttpServletResponse.SC_MOVED_TEMPORARILY);
response.setHeader("Location","index.html");


----------

